# newborn head/breathing issues in carriers?



## zoeart (Feb 5, 2009)

hi everyone,
we've acquired quite a number of baby carriers, and have been trying them all out for different purposes with our 2-week old. he's pretty small, not yet 7 lbs.
with just about every carrier ( moby, ergo, hotsling, ring sling) i get worried that his head is at a weird angle and is making it harder for him to breathe... he loves all the slings and usually falls asleep as soon as he's in, but he makes wheezing/squeaking noises while breathing that he doesn't usually make.
he seems to like having his face up even when he's upright in the moby or ergo too... i'm trying a rolled-up receiving blanket behind his head right now in the moby but he's still squeaking...
any insight or advice? or just re-assurance that we're not screwing up his neck or breathing?
thanks!


----------



## Adasmommy (Feb 26, 2005)

When using a cradle position, do you know to put the baby in the pouch of the wrap/sling/etc at a diagonal angle? Baby's head should be towards the outer rail, and bottom towards the inner rail, instead of straight down into the deepest part of the pouch. The outer rail is higher and will hold his head up.

It is important to make sure a little baby's airway is clear, especially in a cradle position, which means the baby's chin should never be against his chest.

Here's a link that covers most of the carriers you're using:
http://www.familialibre.com/pages/sl...ositioning.php

Congratulations on your baby! I'm so looking forward to my baby-to-be and getting snuggled up in our wrap


----------



## viviensmama (Apr 3, 2009)

How do you keep the airway clear? I have this problem when I use a sling and it seems like as soon as I've adjusted her she slips back down to where the chin is tucked to the chest. Am I missing something? Zoeart I don't mean to jack your thread but I was just about to ask this.


----------



## MangoMommy (Oct 20, 2008)

http://www.thebabywearer.com/article...ositioning.pdf

Great pdf about safety and sling use.


----------



## bedheadmaestro (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zoeart* 
he seems to like having his face up even when he's upright in the moby or ergo too... i'm trying a rolled-up receiving blanket behind his head right now in the moby but he's still squeaking...
any insight or advice? or just re-assurance that we're not screwing up his neck or breathing?
thanks!

Try putting the rolled up receiving blanket way down deep in the pouch under his butt, to make the pouch shallower so the tight, stretched, shallow portion of the sling closer to the ring or your shoulder is under his head. You want to angle him any way you can so that his head is hanging back. With my newborn in a ring sling I always had to adjust it so the baby was almost horizontal and the ring was down by my boob. It's hard to keep them like that in the ergo though.


----------



## Eli&SkyesMom (Aug 17, 2007)

LOL! The two links provided show the exact same article! It's a great one and should realy help!


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

you didn't mention what positions you are wearing him in, but if you are worried about his breathing, i'd suggest using the moby or ring sling to put him in an upright position instead of a cradle hold for now. a cradle or reclining position can allow the baby to curl up and force their head forward, which can restrict their airway. once he gets bigger, with better head and neck control, you can incorporate cradle carries again if you want.


----------

